# Green 4" Sewer Pipe...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

What's with this 4" green colored sewer pipe ? It's the first time I've ran across it in this size. Usually I see it in 8" and up. It's getting crushed, egg shaped in spots, has what looks to be rocks bulging into the sides and it's broken. 9 year old home.

Here is just a few pic's the line is flawed throughout.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

We've got that crap here in upstate NY. Same nonsense with the egging and so forth. I just think it's a thinner pvc. Real garbage.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

It's all over north east arkansas. I replace a dozen lines a year with SCH 40. It's just SDR, if it's installed well it will last 20 yrs as long as you don't drive over it, plant trees on it or build a building on it. I think the deeper it's buried the faster it egg shapes.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Everything was white PVC until 13' past the foundation, that's where this crap started. Why would they swith to this, does it cost less ?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Everything was white PVC until 13' past the foundation, that's where this crap started. Why would they swith to this, does it cost less ?



It must. It's always about cost these days.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Here in central MO we have to use sch 40 unless the pipe size is 8 in on exterior work keeps the egging and crushing of pipe to a min.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like an improper installation...

That lump in the bottom of the pipe says it was set on a rock or perhaps someone used a rock as blocking under the pipe to set the pitch...

The oval misshaping was caused by hard trench bottom underneath, and weakly packed soil on the sides, which the lack of side support allowed the sides to flex outward under the top weight of the soil above...

Say what you want about materials but don't use an improper installation to prove your point...

Here is what JM Eagle has to say:



> BEDDING
> Bedding is required primarily to bring the trench bottom
> up to grade. Bedding materials should be placed to provide
> uniform longitudinal support under the pipe to prevent
> ...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

It's just SDR-35! It's common out here as the sewer lateral in the street. The 4" is very thin and flimsily which allows it to regularly look like yur pic. The 6" and above is much more ridgid though.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

you can get sch 35 in white or green. i never used it for sanitary. its most common for downspouts.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

$$$ says they used pipe made for seepage or landscaping. You can not bend 35 in the middle.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

I believe that sdr is code here in CT. It's all I've used on any digs I've been involved in. Nice o-ring joints.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

I've never seen the glueless joints and fittings for sch40 pvc. I could be wrong since my go to is J.M. Sdr and the gasketed fittings.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

You really can't just call it SDR. A lot of pipes are Standard Dimension Ratio.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Green sdr 35. Gasketed sewer pipe.


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

SDR-35 we see it a lot on the building to main connections. Typically we only stub 5' from building. Site work guys take it from there and usually use SDR-35. It's commonly used as area drains too. It's not bad stuff when installed properly with the right bedding etc.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

SDR-35 is all that some city's allow and gasket fittings only no pvc glue joints. I once had to pull a complete scd, 40 PVC sewer out and replace it. They seem to be more concerned that the pipe can flex in earthquakes and sandy soils than the joints pulling apart. And like was said good bedding and 2 feet of cover over the pipe so it doesn't egg out. We actually bought a special bit that looks like a hole saw that just buzzes the perfect angle on the pipe fast prior to joining to a fitting.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The civil engineers in my area spec SDR26. Installs the same, just a little bit beefier.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

All Pro said:


> Green sdr 35. Gasketed sewer pipe.


White or green, that's what I refer to it as.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We use the white sdr 4" sewer pipe, it's minimum code here. If we used sch. 40 up here we would be twiddling our thumbs because we sure wouldn't be working. We have had the green pipe shipped on occasion because the supplier cheaped out. The white seems to be alittle more ridgid, as long as its not put on a rock.


----------

